# Oracle SQL Developer - Ausgabe als CSV, XML,



## Thomas Darimont (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Versucht mal folgendes: (Ausgabe im Script-Window)

```
SELECT /*csv*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*xml*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*html*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*delimited*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*insert*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*loader*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*fixed*/ * FROM scott.emp;
SELECT /*text*/ * FROM scott.emp;
```

Weitere Infos gibts hier:
http://www.thatjeffsmith.com/archiv...query-results-to-csv-in-oracle-sql-developer/

Gruß Tom


----------

